

Don't Fear the Rebase: Git Garbage Collection and You - calexity
http://blog.carbonfive.com/2015/07/01/dont-fear-the-rebase-git-garbage-collection-and-you/

======
gregonicus
Looks like a good article but it was too much work to read it because of the
low contrast.

Take a look at this site for some good advice on contrast.

[http://contrastrebellion.com/](http://contrastrebellion.com/)

